# Pakistani Med School Student Life



## stoodyus (Aug 3, 2010)

Hey guys..so just recently I have seriously been considering going to med school in khi, and am interested in dcim.. i know i have the work ethic and determination to achieve what i set my mind to ... i really am a stickler for preparation and would like to know what i'm in for if by the grace of Allah i do get in...

so tell me: what's it like being a med student in pakistan??


i was browsing the threads and all the relevant posts i found said that you're done bye like 2 or 4 pm max and then only need to spend 2 to 3 hours studying per day...that sounds too good to be true to me..is it really like that?


also how much academic support do you guys get? are there clubs and are profs supportive? i just finished my bsc so i have uni experience and here they have academic societies that will for example sell you old tests and notes so you can better prepare for evaluations...are such facilities available?


what's the overall stresslevel you experience?? 

i tend to overstress and overthink all the time and i really would like to enjoy and find the experience of med school enlightening rather than spending 5 years in depression...

any tid-bits, help, advice you guys can offer will be very helpful to me...


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey, 
From my first year experience at DIMC...yes you'll be done by 2-4pm, depending on your classes. A lot of students don't bother studying daily for 2-3 hours, but I'd say its really helpful if you do that. Last minute usually screws a lot of students over because the exams are not just about memorizing, its about understanding as well sort of. About the academic support, there are a lot of profs who are willing to help, but some don't do that great of a job. But from my personal experience I tend to study alone or at most with a study group, it's a lot more easier and fun to learn that way. 

Right now at DIMC there aren't any clubs really, except for basketball I think, but there are certain events in which many activities r done and stuff.
Yes, previous exams are actually published in the local books, and are quite helpful to a certain level. The overall stress level experience in my case was in the middle, if you keep up with the work on a daily basis, you will breeze through all the stuff easily.
My advice for medical school here would be to keep up with the work and enjoy it. I's not that bad...for me living in Pakistan was the drawback, when it's about school, its pretty good. There's extra-curricular activities that take place, so its pretty chill. Although you might go through a few problems in the first few weeks, but you'll soon overcome it, so you just got to stay put if you're motivated to be a doctor.
Best of luck!


----------



## stoodyus (Aug 3, 2010)

hey thnks for replying... i appreciate it a lot esp. coming from a fellow mississauga-n=) i guess it sounds scary from afar but once you're in the system it's just a way of life...i think i'm scared cuz i'll be all alone there in a totally new place with no acquaintances or anything.. plus all the talk about pass/fail exams and your semester work only being 20% of your mark is very intimidating..and then the whole process of med skool is soo long...but i guess making the decision in the end is the hardest part...


----------



## stoodyus (Aug 3, 2010)

p.s. do you guys get time to have/maintain even a shrivel of what would be considered a social life?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well to be honest, you shouldn't worry about being alone. It's a piece of cake making friends here, so i wouldn't worry about that. Also about the whole pass/fail thing, yes its a major thing. However, i even doubt if the semester work really is part os the 20%. But what im sure about is that the exams are like nearly 90%. So just do good on your exam pretty much because it is the first and last option to pass.
But don't worry about that, medicine is definitely hard, but as long as u maintain the level of studying it all works out. 
Ofcourse, there's a social life! You just got to know how to manage your time, which is a really big factor.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Great thread!


----------



## stoodyus (Aug 3, 2010)

thnk u guys so much!! i absolutely love this forum and how helpful everybody is...i think browsing this forum has given me more information and has been more insightful than my attempts to research all my schools of interests for months....thnks, u guys are the best!!! 

if i (or anybody else who is curious) have any more questions , i'll def. post back here =)


----------

